# Vengeance has a summer sale -20%



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 2, 2017)

for those who are interested in the Avenger and its expansions there is a current summer sale of -20%

couponcode:
summer20


----------



## geronimo (Jul 2, 2017)

Maybe talk about it in the Commercial Announcements section ?


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jul 2, 2017)

Silence is Golden...are those mountains in Montana?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jul 2, 2017)

Avenger on sale? Yes please.
Thank you for posting @Silence-is-Golden


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 2, 2017)

@geronimo no affiliation from me, merely posting for those who want to get it for less

@Jeffrey Peterson I don't know actually, I have a great love of nature and I found this picture on the internet, and used it for the avatar pic. Good reminder there is a natural world when being surrounded by electromagnetic radiations of the equipment used for our virtual purposes

@SoNowWhat? you're welcome!


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 3, 2017)

I think an occasional tip here to help someone that might be looking for something get it cheaper should be fine everyone if the mods or new owner disagree then let us know.


----------



## Ryan99 (Jul 3, 2017)

Commercial thread is for developers paying for posting anyway


----------

